# Some pics of my birds



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

and my other darlings
http://good-times.webshots.com/album/555392534fhsYzj


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Tried to view the photos but received this message:

_An error has occurred.
Sorry, this is a private album. Please ask the owner to invite you._

I think there's a different link for us to view your album.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Works for me .. lovely critters, Reti! Here's the link I used: http://good-times.webshots.com/album/555392534fhsYzj
Same one Reti posted, I think.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Hmm, still get the same error message. Even clicked on the link in Terry's post.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Reti, those pictures are wonderful. I especially enjoyed seeing little Olivia peeping around in one of them and in another eating on the sill where Louis was. They are all so beautiful.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Great photos Reti. Thanks for sharing!

Lindi


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

TerriB said:


> Hmm, still get the same error message. Even clicked on the link in Terry's post.


I tried both links & also got the error message.  

Cindy


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

I got to view!!! Thanks for sharing... hope the quirks for others get figured out so they can view your darling ones too! I love Louis... at the window...


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for the nice comments.

I don't know why some can't open the link, hmm.

Reti


----------

